# effort d'éclat (FR) (Ungaretti)



## jedna

Bonjour Leute,

Momentan arbeite ich an der Übersetzung des französischen Gedichtebands Ungarettis, und ich habe eine Frage zu diesem Gedicht Giuseppe Ungaretti: Nocturno (Nocturne)
und zwar zum 'effort d'éclat' aus diesem Vers:
_et le poète se soulève sous
le même effort d'éclat et de 
communion
_
Soll es heißen:
_ 
und der Dichter erhebt sich 
-unter derselben Kraft des Glanzes und (von) Gemeinschaft/Harmonie
-unter derselben gloriösen Kraft_ _und Gemeinschaft/Harmonie
-unter derselben Anstrengung von Ausbruch und Gemeinschaft/Harmonie
-unter demselben Streben nach Glanz und Gemeinschaft/Harmonie_

oder sollte es womöglich noch anders sein?
_
Glanz _(oder ein Ãquivalent davon) wäre logisch wenn man es den 'Mattigkeiten' aus dem vierten und fünfzehnten Satz gegenüberstellt.
_Ausbruch_ jedoch wäre logisch wenn man an den Knospen (bzw. am Frühling) denkt die er im fünften Satz beschreibt.

Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht helfen bei der richtigen Wahl?
Vielen Dank dafür und herzliche Grüße,
jedna


----------



## bearded

Hallo jedna

Ich habe eine spanische Übersetzung gefunden, die Dir hoffentlich von Nutzen sein kann.  ''Effort d'éclat'' heißt hier _esfuerzo de esplendor _(etwa 'Bemühung um Glanz').
_Giuseppe Ungaretti: Nocturno (Nocturne)
_
Gruß / bearded


----------



## jedna

Hallo bearded,

Danke für Deine Antwort, aber die spanische Übersetzung hatte ich schon gesehen. Sie steht nämlich im Link den ich in meinem Post kopierte. Diese Übersetzung steht aber ganz unten, und man übersieht sie deshalb auch schnell
Esplendor/éclat ist: Glanz (gefunden im WR Wörterbuch) und so steht es auch (zusammen mit einigen anderen Synonymen) in mein Fr/Niederl. Wörterbuch.
Wenn ich aber 'esfuerzo'' aufsuche dann gibt WR fast nur Wörter wie 'Mühe' uDgl. aber nicht: Kraft. Wenn ich jetzt aber etwa 'Mühe' nehme dann ergibt dieses m.E. keinen Sinn zusammen mit Glanz, und auch nicht in der Kombination mit 'communion'/Gemeinschaft/Harmonie.
Es sollte m.E deshalb entweder: Kraft vom Glanz und Gemeinschaft sein, oder, wenn es im Mühebereich sein soll: Anstrengung des Ausbruchs (oder so ähnlich), aber dann kommt es doch auch nicht hin in der Kombination mit Gemeinschaft/Harmonie, es sei denn, man nimmt 'Gemeinschaft/Harmonie als etwas Selbstständiges, das nicht mit 'effort' verbunden ist...

Ach... ich sehe jetzt erst Deine Übersetzung: Bemühung um Glanz. Klingt_ sehr_ gut, und ist eigentlich eine viel bessere Variation dann mein 'Streben nach Glanz'! 

Herzl. Gruß,
jedna


----------



## Katharina Blum

_im Streben nach Glanz und Gemeinschaft zugleich_


----------



## jedna

Hallo Katharina,

Danke für Deine Antwort. Ja, Gemeinschaft gehört unbedingt dazu! Und Du würdest also Streben wählen...
Mein Holl. WB sagt zu effort: Anstrengung, Mühe, Versuch, Streben, und wenn es die Natur betrifft: Kraft, Spannung.

Herzl. Gruß,
jedna


----------



## JClaudeK

Katharina Blum said:


> *im *Streben nach Glanz und Gemeinschaft zugleich


Das würde ich auch wählen, obwohl es im Französischen "_se soulève *sous* le même effort d'éclat et de  communion" _heißt. (dieses_ "sous"_ ist schwer zu interpretieren, finde ich).
"unter" klingt nämlich auf Deutsch recht unpassend.


----------



## jedna

Hallo JClaudeK

Danke für Deine Bestätigung!
Herzl. Gruß, 
jedna


----------



## jedna

@JClaudeK,


* im* Streben erscheint doch besser als *unter* einem Streben.


----------



## JClaudeK

jedna said:


> * im* Streben erscheint doch besser als *unter* einem Streben.


Auf jeden Fall. Das habe ja auch schon bestätigt (durch den Fettdruck von "im").

Ich frage mich nur, ob "sous le même effort" sich nicht auf_ "or aux rameaux noirs pousse le printemps"_ bezieht (Kann dieses _"or aux rameaux noirs"  _der Sternenhimmel sein? Dann müsste man für "sous" eine andere Übersetzung finden als "im").

Siehe


> l’univers poétique d’Ungaretti. On y trouve d’abord le désert, le rien, le vide, où toute vie semble s’ensevelir. Il y a aussi la nuit, une autre espèce de rien, d’étendue vide. Et puis la lumière, parfois si violente, qu’elle devient noire, anéantissant toute existence.
> Dans ce désert, il y a des oasis, et dans cette nuit des points de lumière. Ces oasis, ces étoiles, sont comme des points d’eau, où l’âme nomade s’abreuve. Toutefois ces refuges sur la carte du vide se dérobent. Oasis effacés par les sables. Étoiles que cachent les nuages. Instants fugitifs, dont il ne reste qu’un frisson, un tremblement. Ainsi toute vie est une traversée du désert, une recherche d’oasis, le passage d’un inconnu infini à un autre.


----------



## jedna

Ich denke nicht dass U hier den Sternenhimmel meint. Am Ende seines Allegria-Bandes hat er auch ein derartiges Gedicht geschrieben, das aber auf Italienisch ist, und IRONIA heißt. Da schreibt er u.A. über den versteiften schwarzen Zweigen, worin er den Frühling 'hört'. Und dass ein Grüner Schleier am nächsten Morgen an diesen Baumen rühren wird, die soeben, als es Nacht wurde, noch dürr waren. Iddio no si dà pace: Gott gönnt sich keine Ruhe. Die Ironie kommt im französischen Gedicht auch zurück, wie auch die stille Stunde, das Martyrium/die Qual die nur einigen wenigen Träumern gegeben ist, Gottes Werk zu folgen. Im italienischen Gedicht schneit es auch über der Stadt, und der letzte Satz des italienischen Gedichts ist fast gleich mit dem vorletzten französischen.
_IRONIA
Odo la primavera nei rami neri indolenziti. Si può se-
guire solo a quest’ora, passando tra le case soli con i
propri pensieri.
È l’ora delle finestre chiuse, ma
questa tristezza di ritorni m’ha tolto il sonno.
Un velo di verde intenerirà domattina da questi al-
beri, poco fa quando è sopraggiunta la notte, ancora
secchi.
Iddio non si dà pace.
Solo a quest’ora è dato, a qualche raro sognatore,
il martirio di seguirne l’opera.
Stanotte, benché sia d’aprile, nevica sulla città.
Nessuna violenza supera quella che ha aspetti si-
lenziosi e freddi._
Er hatte das italienische Gedicht geschrieben ca. 1919 als er in Paris zurückkam, nachdem er als italienischer Soldat im ersten Weltkrieg gedient hatte.
Und auch das französische stammt aus der Zeit um 1919.
Meine Interpretation (der 'effort d'éclat-Sätze) ist dass er das Streben der Zweige um ihre Volle Pracht zu zeigen (zu sprießen) vergleicht mit seinem Streben um (die Pracht) seiner Gedichte ans Licht zu bringen, und dass er sich da 'eins' fühlt mit diesen Zweigen (mit der -wiedererwachenden- Natur). Und vielleicht sollte ich das Wort 'Glanz' ersetzen durch 'Pracht' das doch eigentlich besser passt bei sprießenden Zweigen (den sprießenden Frühling), und auch bei der Poesie.


----------



## JClaudeK

jedna said:


> Und vielleicht sollte ich das Wort 'Glanz' ersetzen durch 'Pracht'


Das halte ich auch für eine gute Idee.


jedna said:


> Meine Interpretation (der 'effort d'éclat-Sätze) ist dass er das Streben der Zweige um ihre Volle Pracht zu zeigen (zu sprießen) vergleicht mit seinem Streben um (die Pracht) seiner Gedichte ans Licht zu bringen


Auch dabei bin stimme ich dir zu.


Katharina Blum said:


> im Streben nach Glanz und Gemeinschaft *zugleich*


"zugleich" passt deshalb nicht.

Als Ergebnis unserer Überlegungen schlage ich vor:
=> im selben Streben nach Pracht und Einklang / Harmonie


----------



## jedna

Guten Morgen JClaudeK,

Ih hatte gestern Abend noch ein wenig an diesem Satz gearbeitet und es freut mich sehr, dass Du mir meine Überlegungen, und sogar mein Endergebnis bestätigst, das _wortwörtlich_ ist wie Du es vorschlägst!

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe
und herzliche Grüße,
jedna


----------



## JClaudeK

Freut mich.


----------



## jedna

@JClaudeK,

Hallo,

Ich hatte doch noch was geändert.Ungaretti schreibt: 'sous', und 'de'. Und ich wurde das Gefühl nicht los, dass es doch 'unter' und 'von' sein sollte.
Da kam mir die Idee dass er nicht meint dass die Zweigen und er selber streben, sondern das Pracht und Einklang streben (in den Zweigen), und dass er dieses genau fühlen/bemerken kann, und dass er dadurch beïnflusst wird: dass diese Kräfte in ihm selbst auch wieder anfangen zu 'streben' und er sich deshalb/es ihm erhebt. (Zum Vergleich: wenn man schöne klassische Musik hört, oder -für ein Gläubiger- wenn er eine schöne Messe beiwohnt zum Beispiel) In dem Fall würden 'unter' und 'von' hinkommen.

Gruß, jedna


----------



## JClaudeK

jedna said:


> Ungaretti schreibt: 'sous', und 'de'.


Wo schreibt er "de"?


----------



## jedna

Er schreibt zweimal 'de':
_et le poète se soulève sous
le même effort* d*'éclat et *de *
communion_


----------



## JClaudeK

Das muss ja so sein: Im Französischen bildet man "den Genitif" oder zusammengesetzte Wörter mit "de".
"_effort d'éclat et de communion" = _(gewissermaßen)  "Pracht*-* und Einklang*s*streben"
=> Streben nach Pracht und Einklang


jedna said:


> Da kam mir die Idee, dass er nicht meint, dass die Zweige und er selber streben, sondern dass Pracht und Einklang streben (in den Zweigen)


Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen!


----------



## jedna

JClaudeK said:


> Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen!



Man liest es öfters: In mir strebt (zB) der Wunsch, das Verlangen, die Sehnsucht uDgl.



JClaudeK said:


> Das muss ja so sein: Im Französischen bildet man "den Genitif" oder zusammengesetzte Wörter mit "de".
> "_effort d'éclat et de communion" = _(gewissermaßen) "Pracht*-* und Einklang*s*streben"
> => Streben nach Pracht und Einklang



Ah, jetzt verstehe ich wie das gemeint war! Somit ist der Satz wie ich ihn gestern Abend übersetzte doch richtig! Danke


----------



## JClaudeK

Wie übersetzt du "_le poète se soulève"_?

Wenn man diesen Satz mit einbezieht ist deine Interpretation in #14 doch nicht ausgeschlossen:
Der Dichter wird von derselben Kraft "hoch- getrieben/gehoben" wie die Zweige. (?) - Dann ergibt "sous" einen Sinn: le poète se soulève sous / est soulevé par (l'influence de) la même force que les branches.


----------



## jedna

Der Dichter (wie aus dem italienischen Gedicht hervorgeht) hat eine sehr traurige Heimkunft erlebt und konnte vor Kummer nicht schlafen, war sogesagt 'am Boden zerstört'. Machte dann einen Spaziergang. Ich übersetze: Der Dichter erhebt sich, was dann verstanden werden kann als: Er erbaut sich (an der Schönheit, dem Streben der Natur, die sich ja auch immer wieder 'erhebt', 'aufrafft' sich von Neuem zum Leben erweckt und ihre Pracht vorzeigen kann und mit sich selber im Einklang ist). 'Erheben' kann man also auf zwei Arten interpretieren: wörtlich und im übertragenen Sinne.


----------



## JClaudeK

"erhebt sich" ist 'neutral', danach passen beide Versionen ...


----------



## jedna

Ich denke dass, wenn beide Versionen können, ich die mit 'unter' (par l'influence de) bevorzuge


----------



## JClaudeK

'unter' allein geht nicht.

Mit "beide Versionen" hatte ich #11 und #14 gemeint.


----------



## jedna

_


JClaudeK said:



			'unter' allein geht nicht.
		
Click to expand...

_Sorry, ich verstehe nicht recht...

Version #11 ist: und der Dichter erhebt sich *im* selben Streben *nach* Pracht und Einklang/Harmonie
Version #14 ist: und der Dichter erhebt sich *unter* demselben Streben *von* Pracht und Harmonie/Einklang

Was genau meinst Du?


----------



## JClaudeK

jedna said:


> In dem Fall würden 'unter' und 'von' hinkommen.


Diesen letzten Satz hatte ich nicht richtig verstanden, sorry.
M.M.n. ist _"und der Dichter erhebt sich *unter* demselben Streben *von* Pracht und Harmonie/Einklang"_ als Übersetzung nicht möglich.

Vom Sinn her meinst du wohl "der Dichter, *getrieben vom* selben Streben *der* Pracht und Harmonie/Einklang, erhebt sich"? - das klingt aber nicht optimal.

Dann lieber:
_"der Dichter erhebt sich im selben Streben nach Pracht und Einklang / Harmonie"_


----------



## jedna

Ach so, jetzt verstehe ich...
Ich meinte vom Sinn her: unter dem Einfluss von, oder wie Du sagst: getrieben vom, was ja letztendlich auf dasselbe hinauskommt.

Du würdest also die #11 Version empfehlen. Und wenn ich in diesem Satz das Wörtchen _'nach_' durch _'von_' ersetze:
'Der Dichter erhebt sich* im* selben Streben *von* Pracht und Einklang/Harmonie'
Wäre das auch gut?


----------



## JClaudeK

Man *strebt* nun mal *nach, *nicht *von* etw.  ...


----------



## jedna

Ja, da hast Du Recht. Aber hier meinte ich das Streben von Pracht und Einklang (in den Zweigen und/ob im Dichter), genauso wie ich es meinte in #18. 
Aber ich werde die Version #11 benutzen, damit ich mir sicher sein kann dass die Übersetzung stimmt

Ich möchte Dir nochmals danken für all die Mühe die Du Dir mit mir gemacht hast
und Dir ein schönes Wochenende wünschen,
Herzl. Gruß,
jedna


----------



## JClaudeK

jedna said:


> Dir ein schönes Wochenende


Danke, ebenfalls.


----------

